

Hacking... trees? - DanLivesHere
http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=2889002ad89d45ca21f50ba46&id=d747c1d468&e=df8918339e

======
mapleoin
And here's the wikipedia article that this was taken from:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_shaping>

~~~
DanLivesHere
I actually relied a lot more on the Gilroy Gardens' website :)

~~~
duck
How did you do that subscriber sign-up box only on your archive page?

~~~
DanLivesHere
<http://www.mailchimp.com/resources/merge/>

------
edkennedy
I first heard of this from the remarkable gardens of Peter Cooke, which can be
seen at their website: <http://www.pooktre.com/>

And it also reminds me of the fantastic sci-fi novel by Leo Frankowski,
Copernick's Rebellion in which the hero genetically engineers trees to provide
housing & food for the globe.

------
sammyo
It's an art project but there are upside-down trees at MASS MoCA

<http://www.massmoca.org/event_details.php?id=29>

------
DanLivesHere
By the way, this is from my daily "learn something new" email -- if you have
any general feedback about the endeavor, let me know. Thanks :)

